# Drag/Bloodhound packs around Gloucester



## vallin (16 July 2016)

As title really, can anybody point me in the direction of either a draghound pack or a bloodhound pack that covers country close to Gloucester - I've found lots of foxhound packs but none of the above!
Thanks
V


----------



## Countryman (17 July 2016)

Gloucestershire has such variety in the country covered etc by its foxhound packs some of them surely come close to draghunting or bloodhounds? There is also a harrier pack. Not sure what attracts you specifically to drag/bloodhound packs, as they are quite thin on the ground there, but you could try the Southern Shires or the Farmers' Bloodhounds. Both cover huge areas but some of their meets are within reach of Gloucester.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 July 2016)

Doesn't the Farmers Bloodhounds cover Gloucestershire?  They meet on Sundays.  As for the foxhound packs, they will be hunting a trail - some hunts say that they "hunt within the law" others say that they follow an artificial trail, but have kept the name.

There are two packs near here that are different as above.  For the trail pack, they are in such a built up area with motorways and large towns growing outwards, I guess it is a relief that they know where they are going and where they will end up and they can keep to areas where they know it is OK to be, and don't end up trying to retrive the pack from a  back garden on the edge of a town.


----------



## marmalade76 (24 July 2016)

The Farmers are the nearest, I used to go out with them regularly but find they have less meets over this way now. They still have a couple of meets at Stow (Evenlode), Moreton in Marsh and there's a meet at either Foxcote or Stowell Park. They may still meet at Farmington too. The meets lost have been my nearest ones, Stanton and Laverton. 

As for the attraction, always a much better ride with little hanging about, a more organised route, cheaper than most foxhunts and you get treated like the paying customer you are


----------



## vallin (29 July 2016)

Thanks  for various reasons I prefer to hunt with bloodhound packs so just trying to see what there is about. Will look up the farmers


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 July 2016)

Bit further afield, Berks and Bucks Draghounds come over as far as Highworth and Barbury - not too terrible a journey from Glos.
Or Worcester and West Farmers - not sure what their country is like.
Can't see any more local than that  
http://www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com/directory/hunting-in-England.php


----------



## vallin (29 July 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Bit further afield, Berks and Bucks Draghounds come over as far as Highworth and Barbury - not too terrible a journey from Glos.
Or Worcester and West Farmers - not sure what their country is like.
Can't see any more local than that  
http://www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com/directory/hunting-in-England.php

Click to expand...

Thank you - just seen a couple of videos of the farmers out - eep! I'm in Cambridge so used to having the university drag and east anglia bloodhounds nice and close so I can just pick and choose the odd meet to do that I know will be good ground and simple jumping


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 July 2016)

B+B would be good going up on the downs if that helps


----------



## spacefaer (30 July 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Bit further afield, Berks and Bucks Draghounds come over as far as Highworth and Barbury - not too terrible a journey from Glos.
Or Worcester and West Farmers - not sure what their country is like.
Can't see any more local than that  
http://www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com/directory/hunting-in-England.php

Click to expand...


Worcester and West Farmers ?? Are they either brand new or extinct?  It's my home turf and I've never heard of them!


----------



## marmalade76 (31 July 2016)

I've never heard of them either and would be interested - the Farmers Bloodhounds used to have some fab meets in Worcestershire which I don't think they have anymore.


----------



## vallin (1 August 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Worcester and West Farmers ?? Are they either brand new or extinct?  It's my home turf and I've never heard of them!
		
Click to expand...

There's limited information in the hunting directory and can't see anything else on Google...


----------



## Lanky Loll (1 August 2016)

marmalade76 said:



			I've never heard of them either and would be interested - the Farmers Bloodhounds used to have some fab meets in Worcestershire which I don't think they have anymore.
		
Click to expand...

No idea B&B are the one's I'm more familiar with, was just flicking through Bailys to see if I recognised any more as being localish to the OP.


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 September 2016)

My daughter went out with The Farmers bloodhounds one day just to see what it was like. She had a great day


----------

